# Any places to ride by evergreen alabama



## ryan (Apr 12, 2009)

We have a hunting camp there and if we have hurricanes headed our wway we go to our camp this year if we have some it would be nice to be able to mud ride while we are there so if you have some suggestions shoot them to me


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

where is evergreen?


----------



## ryan (Apr 12, 2009)

About an hour east of mobile


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

It is 100 miles up 65 from mobile. i think it is like 40 mins from the place that Phreebsd rides.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

well ur not far at all from Southern Ridge ATV but they are only open certain weekends.


----------



## ryan (Apr 12, 2009)

where is southern ridge what city


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

It is north east of the camp. Cant remember where but it is like 45 mins.


----------



## ryan (Apr 12, 2009)

well if we evacuate this year we should go there and ride maybe we can meet up with phreebsd


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

evergreen is real close to SRATV. Get on 65 north from evergreen then take a right on 106 Georgiana. Stay on that rd about 25 miles. till you see Co RD 77 - Leon Tower Road. it'll be on your right. GO down leon tower about a mile and SRATV is on the right.
next time they are open is

*SEPTEMBER 4TH - SEPTEMBER 7TH*​BAMA MUD JAM LABOR DAY RIDE


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

If they are open we may be able to go ride.

Dont really want to have to go that way this summer though. We had enough last year. 

I want to go ride down by the creek on the lease if we go up that way. over by the piebald stand. We could follow the creek through the lease and see what they have down there.


----------



## ryan (Apr 12, 2009)

yeah that would e cool we can see where we can put up some stands


----------



## Hambone_22345 (Jun 19, 2009)

www.boggsandboulders.com

We tried it out this weekend. It was a great setup, lots of trails, lots of variety, lots of mud and water. They have a hill called "Slick Willie" that is plowed and sprinkled so it's slick! Also have a mud pit for the snorkeled folks to try out.

It's between Evergreen and Andalusia.


----------

